# APR Summer Sale - June 30th to August 3rd!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the most anticipated sale of the summer! 

It's summer and that means it's time to begin enjoying the sun from the driver's seat. APR would like to donate to the cause by offering outstanding savings and incentives on nearly our entire product line. 

*June 30th to August 3rd*

*ECU Upgrades*

APR's ECU Upgrades are on sale offering deep discounts on our fully loaded options.










*A fully loaded ECU typically includes your choice of 4 of the following programs where available:*


Stock Mode
APR Diesel Performance Mode (Diesel Models Only)
APR 91 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 93 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 100 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 104 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR Valet Mode
 
*Also includes are the following features:*


Fault Code Erase – Clears Fault Codes
Security Lockout – Prevents unauthorized access to APR EMCS
Anti-Theft – Password protects the vehicle from driving away!
 
_Some exceptions apply depending on ECU type. Please visit our individual product pages for more details!_

*APR DSG Software Sale:*


APR DQ250 DSG software is $100 off the retail price!
 
*APR Hardware Sale:*

APR's hardware is also on sale offering between 10-15% off of most hardware items in APR's catalog.


APR Intake Systems are 10% off
APR Exhaust Systems are 10% off
APR Stage III, III+, K04 Turbocharger Systems are 10% off
APR Intercooler and Coolant Systems are 10% off
APR Motorsport and Other Hardware is 10% to 15% off
 
_Some exceptions may apply. Please visit our individual product pages for pricing details._

To find an APR dealer, please use our dealer locator tool

You may call an APR representative by dialing +1 (334) 502-5181.

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation outside the USA, please contact a local APR Importer in your country.

For up to date news, follow us on facebook!



Thank you and Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2013)

This is the last week of the Sale! Give us a call, PM any of the APR guys or just checkout our website for some great deals and amazing new product releases! 

To find an APR dealer, please use our dealer locator tool. 

You may call an APR representative by dialing +1 (334) 502-5181.

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation outside the USA, please contact a local APR Importerin your country. 

For up to date news, follow us on facebook!


----------

